# Tine Rake vs Rotary Brush for dethatching



## wigglesworth (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm looking at buying a grasshopper zero turn and wish to provide some de-thatching services for my clients with acreage's. My two options are to either use a Tine-Rake or a Rotary Brush attachment at the front of the zero turn

I don’t know how well the Tine-Rake works at removing thatch and my one concern With a rotary brush is, would it remove to much, if not all of the thatch? If it does remove to much or all of the thatch, then does that provide any problems for the health of the lawn?

I’m wondering which of the two options people feel are better for dethatching, and why?


----------

